# .bob-files erstellen <-wie???



## Suchfunktion (21. April 2003)

Hi leute,
ich hab hier meine gesamten Referate als rar-datein auffm PC und wollte sie jetzt so uploaden, dass man sie mit bobdown runterladen kann, nur wie geht das?

Alles was ich hab ist folgendes:
3 rar-datein
BobDown 0.73

Was muss ich jetzt machen?
Files umbenennen, oder was?
einen ftp-server hab ich, nhur womit fang ich jetzt an?

Bitte sagt jetzt nich, dass es auch ohne bobdown geht, einfach uploaden, aber ich WILL das mit bobdown machen, einafch mal ausprobieren...

Kann mir da jemand helfen, und schrittweise erklären, wie ich jetzt vorgehen muss?
danke.

ciao

//EDIT:
NEIN, es handelt sich nicht um warez
JA, es ist nur für den privaten gebrauch zum ausprobieren
Also alles legal!


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (21. April 2003)

Jup als erstes lädst du die Datein auf nen FTP.
Dann startest du Bobdown und wählst dann Liste erstellen.
Der Rest ist selbsterklärend.
Hab allerdings noch nie erlebt das jemand Bobdown für was legales benutzt.Egal,nicht mein Bier.


----------



## Suchfunktion (21. April 2003)

*so...*

ja, danke für die antwort...
is wirklich legal, alles, halte mich (aus privaten und strafrechtlichen gründen) von illegalen dingen fern...

Ich hab nur ein Problem: Ich kann, wenn ich eine fertige liste in bobdown geladen habe, nicht runterladen, weil bei jeder Datei ein Error angezeigt wird... woran liegts?
ciao


----------



## indiaradio (30. April 2004)

weil die Files wahrscheinlich auf einen unix server sind und Bbdown mit den ganzen komischen Links Probs macht !
YÜusw.....


----------

